# Will horn work after changing to Momo wheel?



## NismoNX (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi all,
I have a '91 NX2000 with airbag. Will my horn button work after swapping it out with a Momo steering wheel? I heard somewhere that it might not work. Also, ne one knows how to get rid of the airbag light if it comes on? I'm hoping I don't have to remove the dashboard. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Sentra/G20/NX>General


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

my friend has a momo wheel in his crx...his horn still works


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there was a trick to remove the airbag light.....it involved the switch by the door.....or u can always just reset the ecu.....but the airbag light must be on for a reason....check into it.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Yes. There is a contact on the wiper switch thing where the steering wheel adapter sits on. What you do is use something like a ballpoint pen spring and make a little metal stub and use the spring as a tensioner. Remember to use a little grease on the stub and you should be fine.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I donno about NX2k, but if the horn system is anything like the B13 SE-R then yes it will work. Your real problem is to make sure you disable your airbag system first, there are some crap u gotta pull out before u pull the stock wheel off or else the airbag will go off on you. As for the Steering wheel (I do have a momo on my se-r)... I assume you already got an adaptor hub? The way the nissan horn work is this, the horn system uses one wire as the positive end, the ground/feedback/negative end is actually the hub itself. Your adaptor hub is of course made out of medal so all you ahve to do is connect the one wire for the horn to the connector on the momo thing, and find something to connect the other end of the momo center thing to the hub. I used a paper clip and it works flawlessly 

P.S. make sure you greese the contact area first, and make sure you insert those "pins" onto the hub before u put it on, medal pins should come with the hub which is necessary for the automatic "click back" thing for the signal lights to work.


----------

